#ubuntu-us-md 2011-04-27
<JonathanD> hi Md!
<jbicha> hi
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-04-28
<JonathanD> hi jbicha
<jbicha> ready for release tomorrow?
<JonathanD> I'll wait a while myself.
